# When is play equipment dangerously tall?



## LivingWithPatience (Oct 22, 2018)

I recently built a new shelter for my three standard-sized does. I built it with the intention of it doubling as a two-story play structure, so they could hop up on top (since goats love getting up on things). However, now that I have the roof on, I'm concerned that it's too tall to be safe. I'm worried about them shoving each other off the side and someone getting hurt from the fall. I put a few railings up to hopefully prevent that from happening. I also plan to build a ramp on half the open side, as long as this is a safe decision.

Here's the structure in question. The tallest spot is 4 1/2' from the ground to the roof (3 3/4' from platform to roof).









I was wondering if anyone else has insight into this. Are my concerns legitimate and I'm just asking for injuries and a trip to the vet? Am I worrying over nothing and they'll be a-ok falling off this?


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

What breed are your goats? Are any of them like extra pushy mean? My first thought is this is fine. I think only a large pregnant goat, or an overweight goat, would have problems.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

We have Nigerians and a platform that high and have never had a problem


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Top of the slide is 42" above ground, there is a small platform 20" above that. They regularly jump off the top of the slide with no apparent ill effects. They are 3 month old NDs.


----------



## LivingWithPatience (Oct 22, 2018)

GodsGarden said:


> What breed are your goats? Are any of them like extra pushy mean? My first thought is this is fine. I think only a large pregnant goat, or an overweight goat, would have problems.


They're all varying mixes of kiko. One of them is extra pushy and mean, and I can totally see her shoving someone off. None of them are pregnant now, but I may breed again in the future.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That looks like a great little structure. My NDs jump off taller platforms (giving me a heart attack each time) and are fine. I would think jumping off is safe, though it’s always good to have the option of walking down a ramp, or hopping down to a stump or something that is a few feet higher than the ground. Getting shoved off might be a different story. I’d watch them on it for a while and if you feel like it is only a matter of time before someone is shoved off, enclose the entire top in railings with two staggered openings for ramps/steps. That way, if a goat is getting bullied, they can make a dash for at least one of the exits.


----------



## LivingWithPatience (Oct 22, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> That looks like a great little structure. My NDs jump off taller platforms (giving me a heart attack each time) and are fine. I would think jumping off is safe, though it’s always good to have the option of walking down a ramp, or hopping down to a stump or something that is a few feet higher than the ground. Getting shoved off might be a different story. I’d watch them on it for a while and if you feel like it is only a matter of time before someone is shoved off, enclose the entire top in railings with two staggered openings for ramps/steps. That way, if a goat is getting bullied, they can make a dash for at least one of the exits.


That's a great idea! I had planned to put in one ramp, but you're right, it would be good for them to have options. Thank you!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I think that generally a 4' platform is no problem for any goat that will go up there. Any serious problems would be a freak accident, and freak accidents can happen anywhere. Paradoxically, I am more concerned about the railing. It is a fine people railing, but goats may tangle their feet as they go under or through the fence to jump down or get pushed. In my opinion, either no fence or goat proof fence. 

I would try to remove obstacles on the ground that they may land on when jumping off (or getting pushed off).

Yes, a ramp on one side and a step on the other side is perfect. In my barn I try very hard to reduce dead ends, places a goat can get caught by a bully with no way out.

I'm sure the goats will enjoy their new toy.


----------



## LivingWithPatience (Oct 22, 2018)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I think that generally a 4' platform is no problem for any goat that will go up there. Any serious problems would be a freak accident, and freak accidents can happen anywhere. Paradoxically, I am more concerned about the railing. It is a fine people railing, but goats may tangle their feet as they go under or through the fence to jump down or get pushed. In my opinion, either no fence or goat proof fence.
> 
> I would try to remove obstacles on the ground that they may land on when jumping off (or getting pushed off).
> 
> ...


Really interesting point about the railing! I went out and measured, and the railing itself is 24" tall, with the middle bar at 12". All of my goats are full sized adults, (none of them are mini or dwarves) that measure about 27" from bottom of hoof to top of shoulders. I don't think any of them could fit through the railing even if they tried.

Definitely good point about the ground obstacles - I'll make sure things stay clear when I get it set up.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

You're all set then. It is hard to get a sense of the scale of things without goats in the picture. 

I try to (not always successfully) look at things from the goats perspective. For example, when I fixed my old fencing I not only thought _will this keep the goats in,_ but also, _if I was a goat and wanted to get out how might I go about it._

Wow, just noticed the baler twine on your fencing. That looks like a lot of work.


----------



## LivingWithPatience (Oct 22, 2018)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> You're all set then. It is hard to get a sense of the scale of things without goats in the picture.
> 
> I try to (not always successfully) look at things from the goats perspective. For example, when I fixed my old fencing I not only thought _will this keep the goats in,_ but also, _if I was a goat and wanted to get out how might I go about it._
> 
> Wow, just noticed the baler twine on your fencing. That looks like a lot of work.


That's a really good way to think about it! Thanks for the tip!

Hahaha, yes, it was a lot of work putting that twine in. One of my goats had been able to stick her head through the cattle panels but couldn't get back by herself. So I'd go out and rescue her, and then 10 mins later she would do it again! The twine has definitely kept her in though, which I'm grateful for. Cheaper than the panels with smaller holes, haha.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

So, when do we get pictures of goats playing on their new playhouse??


----------



## LivingWithPatience (Oct 22, 2018)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> So, when do we get pictures of goats playing on their new playhouse??


I didn't end up getting to it until this weekend! I opted for two ramps: one with steps and one without for easy slide down. So far only Stability has learned how to get up on it, but that means she now has a refuge from the bully Bunny goat. Seems like a success to me.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Nicely done. I like the picture. One goat on, one goat checking it out and one goat carefully watching what's going on. They will probably all be up there exploring in a few days.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love that.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That looks so great. She better enjoy the refuge while she can. I bet they’ll all be up there in a few days. No goat can resist that awesome platform.


----------

